# Help, is cross reference Oil Filter safe ?



## 7394

I have a 20HP B&S Intek motored Craftsman riding mower. 

OEM Oil filter number is *696854*,

At the local auto parts store they tell me 
a *Purolator # L10241* is the cross reference filter.. 

Is this ok to use ? They said all the local Mower Guys use this Purolator..

I just want to be sure it's safe to use.. It's 1" longer, but that's not a problem, if all else is good for my motor. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.. 

TIA, Bill


----------



## 30yearTech

As long as it threads on and seals against the base, it's fine to use. There is nothing special about small air cooled engine filters, although the OEM's would have you believe there was.


----------



## 7394

*30yearTech-*

Thank you for the reply... Yes has same threads & will seal.. It's $3.99 compared to $10.99+ 

My concern was about the by-pass pressure, & drain back, etc, etc. Those type things.. Using an auto filter...

I just didn't want to add this filter & have it always just by-pass, & never filter oil.. 

Those were my main concerns..


----------



## 30yearTech

The bypass only comes in to play if the filter gets so dirty that oil will no longer flow through the filter media. Most all small engines have an internal bypass and do not require that the filters have a bypass built in. You don't have to worry about anti drain valves as most filters are mounted at or below oil level. Some engines simply recirculate the oil from the crankcase through the filter for cleaning, but do not put the filter in the path of oil distribution.


----------



## 7394

30yearTech said:


> The bypass only comes in to play if the filter gets so dirty that oil will no longer flow through the filter media. Most all small engines have an internal bypass and do not require that the filters have a bypass built in. You don't have to worry about anti drain valves as most filters are mounted at or below oil level. Some engines simply recirculate the oil from the crankcase through the filter for cleaning, but do not put the filter in the path of oil distribution.


Thank You again...That makes perfect sense.. I appreciate your knowledge & help... 

I just put the filter (screw on) of course where the old one was. 

It works, (by that I mean) no leaks & filter oil gets warm, just as motor oil does, too..

I just wanted to be sure.. Thank You again..


----------



## 30yearTech

Pretty much all automotive oil filters are going to have bypass valves in them. The difference is the pressure at which they are activated. Small engines with automotive type oil pumps will produce pressure comparable to automotive engines and will operate the valve the same as a larger automotive engine. 

If you change the oil & filter regularly, then it's certainly nothing to be concerned about, as the filter should never get dirty enough for the valve to be operated.


----------



## 7394

Yes, That makes me feel much better.. Appreciate that..

What I've dug up is: Small motor filters have approx 8-10 psi for by-pass, & autos are genarally approx 12-15 psi. 

My Mower is a Full Pressure Lubed system.. And I am very faithful on my maintenence up-keep on my lawn equipment, my truck & the Bikes.. 

Oil & Filters are cheap compared to motors & etc.. 

Thank You for all your help. I can sleep peacefully now.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech

My rule of thumb is, if the filters are changed regularly then the cheaper automotive filters are what I use. If I know or even think the filters will stay on beyond the recommended maintenance cycle it gets the OEM filter. I have used automotive filters for years, and have never had a filter related failure.


----------



## 7394

Again, very sound logic..I change Oil & filters much before the OEM scheduled services.. 

I also feel very lucky finding this forum..


----------



## 440s-4ever

FWIW years ago selling auto parts, had a slow day and did the "filter challenge". We cut open and inspected a V8 chevy filter from every brand on our shelf, something like 7 brands. Also wiped out the cans with a white rag. Pretty substantial differences. 

People have documented the same thing on the net using different models of filter from the same companies, and it's shocking how little the results changed in the 20 years since our personal test. Doesn't matter if you're talking lawn mowers, diesel trucks, or passenger cars. Air or oil. Results always seem to stack similar. 

Purolator, wix, AC, & "napa" are brands you can buy with confidence, regardless what the OEM says. Purolator is always my first choice. Avoid anything orange like the plague. Orange's money goes into advertising, not into product quality. You must also avoid house brands (other than napa) because you could be buying the orange filter in a different color. 

happy filtering!


----------



## 7394

*440s-4ever-*

Thank You also for your input.. 

I learned long ago to avoid the *"orange filters"* After seeing the insides.


----------



## richieb

If your engine is still in warranty I would use the OEM filter. After that a good quality replacement filter should work fine. Some engine manufacturers are very picky when it comes to warranties


----------



## 7394

richieb said:


> If your engine is still in warranty I would use the OEM filter. After that a good quality replacement filter should work fine. Some engine manufacturers are very picky when it comes to warranties


*Yes Thank you,* I have used the oem filters all the while I had warranty, now it's time to use better oil filters..

I'm familiar with how picky some Mfgrs are when under warranty..


----------

